# HKS T51R SPL turbo



## SKailine (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for a genuine new/used HKS T51R SPL turbo. If you have one or know someone that have one then please let me know!

Cheers!


----------



## SKailine (Nov 22, 2012)

UP!!

Still searching...  Found some fake/aftermarket T51R SPL turbo's online but I just can't find a genuine one. Please help me to continue my RB30 project 🙏


----------



## SKailine (Nov 22, 2012)

Finally found one!! Topic can be closed. Thanks for all the messages.


----------

